# Embarc Members



## WBP (Mar 28, 2018)

To better understand the dynamic between Embarc and its members, I vigorously encourage you to log into www.embarcresorts.com, proceed to the Dashboard, and along the left vertical margin - go to "Association Information." At Embarc Members Association, go to "Minutes," and at Minutes, go to "January 2018," for minutes of the January 29, 2018 Board of Directors Meeting. Attached to the Minutes of the January 29, 2018 Board of Directors Meeting are 22 questions that were posed to the Board by Club Members. I vigorously encourage you to read those questions, and in particular, to focus on the response to those questions by the Board.


----------

